# Columbia WW1 chainring and crank



## stezell (Apr 10, 2018)

If anyone is interested in a Columbia WW1 chainring and crank, I'll be posting it for sale this evening. Patric (hoofhearted) informed me of the use. 

Thank you, 
Sean


----------

